# Two different beers..



## TideRoll (Nov 7, 2005)

I picked up a six of some Harpoon IPA a short while ago, and also bought a six of one I have never had before: Left Hand Brewing Company's Sawtooth Ale.

I've seen Harpoon discussed from time to time, but had never heard of the Sawtooth Ale before. Perhaps some brother (or sister) here has and could share his (or her) thoughts on it.

I'm thinking about lighting up an ISOM tonight. I have but eight or ten varieties at the moment among the fifty or so I have, but I do have a decent cross section for a newbie. I am open to suggestion as to what might be a good companion cigar for either of these two brews. Anyone? Bueller, Bueller...


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

TideRoll said:


> I picked up a six of some Harpoon IPA a short while ago, and also bought a six of one I have never had before: Left Hand Brewing Company's Sawtooth Ale.
> 
> I've seen Harpoon discussed from time to time, but had never heard of the Sawtooth Ale before. Perhaps some brother (or sister) here has and could share his (or her) thoughts on it.
> 
> I'm thinking about lighting up an ISOM tonight. I have but eight or ten varieties at the moment among the fifty or so I have, but I do have a decent cross section for a newbie. I am open to suggestion as to what might be a good companion cigar for either of these two brews. Anyone? Bueller, Bueller...


I really like Partagas with beer, preferably a PSD4. I'm not a big fan of IPA's but Anita loves em. We've had the Harpoon before and liked it but the Sawtooth is a new one to me.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2006)

Smoking cigars and drinking beer!!?? Don't you have anything better to do? Some type of degenerate, aren't you. On the other hand, I think I will have a nice smoke tonight to compliment my tumbler of Blanton's Single Barrel Whiskey.

I used to drink beer with my cigars, but found I enjoy the cigar better with the hard stuff. Luckily, I went to a party school in my younger days, and still remember how to dispose of a handle or two!

Let me know when you decide to fall down the hops and barley slope, and I will give you back your beer making equipment.


----------



## chaosx (May 21, 2006)

I guess your not a beer drinker! Because Ipa, Stout, Pale Ale, and Porters are all my friends

You just have to find which one complments with your smoke


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Sawtooth is a hybrid-style pale ale brewed by a pretty good American brewer. I really like the stuff myself. Their Oak aged impertial stout is particularly good. 

Sawtooth tastes like they have American hops in there besides the fuggles and goldings (thats why I call it a hybrid). In any case, its a beer I can pound readily.


----------



## TideRoll (Nov 7, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> Sawtooth is a hybrid-style pale ale brewed by a pretty good American brewer. I really like the stuff myself. Their Oak aged impertial stout is particularly good.
> 
> Sawtooth tastes like they have American hops in there besides the fuggles and goldings (thats why I call it a hybrid). In any case, its a beer I can pound readily.


I actually went into the store looking for a stout or a porter, but got sidetracked. The guy who owns the store usually doesn't steer me wrong; he put me onto Jubal and a couple of others. But with an endorsement for the Sawtooth from the good professor, I think I'll try it tonight. I have a Party Short I am going to try with it.

Thanks, all.


----------



## TideRoll (Nov 7, 2005)

Had the last H. Upmann tubo I got from Svillekid, along with a Sawtooth Ale. While I would like to be able to give an in-depth review of both, since I had two of the pale ales and two of the Sawtooths before I indulged in the smoke and third Sawtooth, I was too gloriously relaxed to concentrate on specifics. Suffice it to say, whilst gently rocking on my screen porch on the tail end of six pretty darned decent brews, I enjoyed the late summer night sounds, pleasant temperatures and an article on Caesar in Africa along with a very agreeable Habano. The evening could have certainly turned out worse.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2006)

TideRoll said:


> Had the last H. Upmann tubo I got from Svillekid, along with a Sawtooth Ale. While I would like to be able to give an in-depth review of both, since I had two of the pale ales and two of the Sawtooths before I indulged in the smoke and third Sawtooth, I was too gloriously relaxed to concentrate on specifics. Suffice it to say, whilst gently rocking on my screen porch on the tail end of six pretty darned decent brews, I enjoyed the late summer night sounds, pleasant temperatures and an article on Caesar in Africa along with a very agreeable Habano. The evening could have certainly turned out worse.


Lush. roflmao

You are going to lose that trim figure if you keep up that pace:r


----------



## DAFU (Dec 14, 2004)

I'll have to look for some........especially given _Seans_ reccomendation!!!


----------

